# account



## dabullseye (Dec 11, 2010)

123 456 789 0


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't think accounts are ever deleted.. use the feedback form at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback to post this question to the software folks and they can let you know if this is possible.


----------

